
Concepts for Your Cognitive Toolkit - notelonmusk
https://web.archive.org/web/20170831204020/https://mcntyr.com/52-concepts-cognitive-toolkit/
======
notelonmusk
Previously discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10819355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10819355)

